# shrimp surviving in high ammonia



## brandeeno (Apr 20, 2010)

I have had my 10 gallon tank for 6 weeks now, and 4 of those weeks with an amano shrimp. The ammonia levels are still off the chart, I guess my nitrogen cycle has not completed yet. They have been off the chart for the past 4 weeks. Despite that, my shrimp is surviving. How is this possible considering what I have read regarding their sensitivity to ammonia?

The tests are being done with liquid droppers.


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

How old is your test kit? You might want to double check it with another. They do go bad after a few years. I'm more surprised that it has been off the chart for 4 weeks than that the shrimp are surviving.


----------



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

Some (or all) of that ammonia may be in the form of ammonium, which is not harmful to the shrimp.


----------



## brandeeno (Apr 20, 2010)

Testing was done at the pet store.


----------



## brandeeno (Apr 20, 2010)

here is a picture of my tank


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

"Testing was done at the pet store."
Don't trust it. 

Ammonia tests may not read right for several reasons. 

Some dechlorinator is not compatible with some test kits. Gotta read both sets of instructions, and get the right test kit that works with the dechlorinator you are using. You can get several sorts of false readings with the wrong stuff. 

Low pH in the tank means more of the ammonia is present as ammonium, NH4+. This is less toxic. 

I have heard of tanks that won't cycle, yet the only known source of ammonia was the fish food. Should have cycled. 

Do you have one of the substrates (ADA or other) that produces ammonia for several weeks? This can produce more ammonia than the bacteria can handle. 

Do some research on dechlorinator and test kits, and get a compatible test and do the tests yourself.


----------



## brandeeno (Apr 20, 2010)

My ammonia levels went to zero!!! Hoorah! Everything is looking great. Thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

quarantined amano shrimp are bullet proof. I use them to cycle my tanks. I wouldnt be surprised if they lived through a period where ammonia and nitrite was very high.


----------



## FrothHelmet (May 18, 2006)

At what level does ammonia begin to be a danger? My tank has been set up for 9weeks with ADA Amazonia I Aquasoil and my test kit reads Ammonia 0.1, Nitrite 0.1. Could this be problematic for Shrimp?


----------

